# Sauvegarde de Bookpedia sur ipod touch



## steveaustin (20 Septembre 2008)

Salut !

Dans la fonction exporter sur Bookpedia , mon ipod touch ( reçu hier  ) n'est pas apparent car il n'est pas monté sur le bureau ;

je ne peux donc faire de sauvegarde , alors que je peux le faire sur mon ipod shuffle ( utilisé comme disque dur ) .

Question limite à poser sur igeneration , mais comme ça concerne une appli , je la pose ici !

Plus largement , lorsque je connecte mon ipod touch , itunes affiche bien ses données , mais je n'ai rien sur le bureau , contrairement au shuffle ...


----------



## steveaustin (21 Septembre 2008)

après pas mal de recherches , je réalise qu'il faut installer sur le touch l'appli  " pocketpedia " , dispo sur l'appstore .

malheureusement , ça ne change rien : pas moyen de mettre la main sur la fonction  " synchroniser " ...


----------



## Absolutphot (23 Septembre 2008)

Salut,

J'ai eu le même problème, puis en lisant la courte aide dispo sur le site de Bruji j'ai tenté le réseau créé par le mac lui même....ce qui a fonctionné, le bouton synch est apparu sur le touch...Depuis ça fonctionne même en airport normal...

La synchronisation de base de données pedia via pocketpedia est une des raison principales de mon achat d iPod Touch2!

Bon courage


----------



## steveaustin (23 Septembre 2008)

merci , Absolutphot , pour ton aide !

je suis allé dans préférences système , puis réseau pour activer airport ; mais aucun changement 

je suis sous Tiger ; j'espère que la fonction synchroniser n'existe pas que pour Leopard !!!


----------



## bookbook (24 Septembre 2008)

Il faut bien sur que le WiFi soit activé sur le Touch.

Ca marche très très bien, même s'il est vrai que le système de synchro n'est pas très intuitif.
En fait rien ne se fait depuis l'application du Mac. Tout se gère par l'iPod.


----------



## steveaustin (24 Septembre 2008)

j'ai bien-sûr connecté en wi-fi ipod et imac .

j'ai même enlevé le pare-feu par sécurité !

j'ouvre bien Bookpedia et Pocketpedia en même temps .

je comprends pas , nulle trace de touche "sync" sur le touch !!

Même sur itunes , les utilisateurs trouvent la synchro facile ... je crois que je vais retourner à l'école:rose:




steveaustin a dit:


> Question limite à poser sur igeneration , mais comme ça concerne une appli , je la pose ici !



Ben c'est raté, ici, on ne parle que des applications qui ne bénéficient pas d'un forum spécialisé, donc, come back to iGeneration !


----------



## Absolutphot (25 Septembre 2008)

Avez-vous essayé la bidouille dont je parlais plus haut, expliquée sur le site de Bruji?
Créer un réseau avec le mac (donc pas votre wifi habituel) / connecter le touch à ce réseau ....et le bouton synch apparaît 

Je suis moi même sous tiger, et plus de problème de synch pocketpedia!




steveaustin a dit:


> j'ai bien-sûr connecté en wi-fi ipod et imac .
> 
> j'ai même enlevé le pare-feu par sécurité !
> 
> ...


----------



## steveaustin (25 Septembre 2008)

oui , j'ai essayé de créer un réseau mais je n'arrive pas à grand-chose !...

en fait , j'avoue que je ne sais pas comment faire ...  il y a tellement de trucs à remplir que j'ignore  !


----------



## Absolutphot (27 Septembre 2008)

Bon voici la procédure qui a fonctionné chez moi:

Sur le Mac
- Clic sur l'icône de réseau airport du mac (en Haut à droite de votre écran)
- Dans la liste, choisir "Créer un réseau..."
- Laisser le nom par défaut de la machine et le canal par défaut "Automatique (11)" pour moi
- L'icône airport change alors signifiant que vous êtes sorti de votre réseau airport habituel
- Ouverture du Pedia sur le mac

Sur le Pod
- Aller dans Wifi et sélectionner le nouveau réseau que vous venez de créer à partir de votre machine
- Lancement de Pocketpedia
- Dès la page d'entrée un bouton "Sync" apparaît à gauche du titre "Listes"

C'est tout

Bonne chance


----------



## steveaustin (27 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour cette procédure complète ; je pensais avoir déjà fait cela , mais dans le doute j'ai recommencé en suivant bien tes indications ...
Hélas ça ne change rien 
par la suite , j'ai même enlevé le pare-feu , puis autoriser le partage de fichiers mac , au cas où , mais aucun changement !

Donc je résume  :  l'imac et l'ipod touch sont bien connectés par airport , mais la touche "sync" n'existe pas  !

par ailleurs , mes logiciels Bookpedia et Pocketpedia sont bien à jour ...

Bizarre:mouais:


----------



## bmichel.edp (25 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Comment synchroniser  bookpedia  et pocketpedia ?
J'ai créé le réseau wifi via airport, l'iPhone le détecte mais le bouton "sync" ne s'affiche toujours pas sur l'iPhone.

Y a t il une solution??

Merci de votre aide
Blutch


----------



## bmichel.edp (25 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Si vous avez la solution je suis preneur...

Hasta luego

Blutch





steveaustin a dit:


> Merci pour cette procédure complète ; je pensais avoir déjà fait cela , mais dans le doute j'ai recommencé en suivant bien tes indications ...
> Hélas ça ne change rien
> par la suite , j'ai même enlevé le pare-feu , puis autoriser le partage de fichiers mac , au cas où , mais aucun changement !
> 
> ...


----------

